# enfadar / enojar



## Henrik Larsson

Decidme cual de estas frases os suenan bien y cuales no, a ver si coincido con vosotros:

No le enojes
No le enfades
No le hagas enojar
No le hagas enfadar


----------



## Alundra

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Decidme cual de estas frases os suenan bien y cuales no, a ver si coincido con vosotros:
> 
> No le enojes
> No le enfades
> No le hagas enojar
> No le hagas enfadar


 
A mí me suenan bien todas, pero suelo utilizar "no le enfades" o "no le hagas que se enfade"....

Espero que te ayude.
Alundra.


----------



## Roi Marphille

creo que el verbo "enojar" no se utiliza tanto en castellano ibérico referente al castellano americano.


----------



## Jellby

No, "enojar" es una marca bastante clara de americanismo, como otras:

enojar = enfadar
atorar = atascar
jalar = tirar

No quiere decir que sea una palabra incorrecta, simplemente que en España no suele usarse.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Jellby said:
			
		

> No, "enojar" es una marca bastante clara de americanismo, como otras:
> 
> enojar = enfadar
> atorar = atascar
> jalar = tirar
> 
> No quiere decir que sea una palabra incorrecta, simplemente que en España no suele usarse.


uy, me he explicado mal. Quería decir esto  . Que se puede decir y se entiende en España pero que es poco común, en América es efectívamente mucho mas común.


----------



## BTraveller

Jellby said:
			
		

> No, "enojar" es una marca bastante clara de americanismo, como otras:
> 
> enojar = enfadar
> atorar = atascar
> jalar = tirar
> 
> No quiere decir que sea una palabra incorrecta, simplemente que en España no suele usarse.


Exacto, es un verbo que ha caído en desuso en España. Como muchos otros que se utilizan cotidianamente en Centro y Sudamérica.


----------



## Orpheus

Hola camaradas,

Así que ¿enojar es un verbo que ha caído en desuso en España? Ahora sí que estoy terriblemente enojado! 
No creo que gente con la que me rodeo y yo seamos la excepción en toda España. No era consciente de esa caída al "*desuso*". 
¿Sabéis? Ahora mismo miraré en el "*desuso*" a ver cuantas palabras más encuentro, 

Respecto a tu e-mail, Henrik, las 4 frases son gramaticalmente correctas aunque comúnmente siempre he oído,

No le enojes o no le hagas enfadar vs no le enfades o no le hagas enojar

Saludos,

Orpheus.


----------



## Alundra

Orpheus said:
			
		

> Hola camaradas,
> 
> Así que ¿enojar es un verbo que ha caído en desuso en España? Ahora sí que estoy terriblemente enojado!
> No creo que gente con la que me rodeo y yo seamos la excepción en toda España. No era consciente de esa caída al "*desuso*".
> ¿Sabéis? Ahora mismo miraré en el "*desuso*" a ver cuantas palabras más encuentro,
> 
> Respecto a tu e-mail, Henrik, las 4 frases son gramaticalmente correctas aunque comúnmente siempre he oído,
> 
> No le enojes o no le hagas enfadar vs no le enfades o no le hagas enojar
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Orpheus.


 
Bueno, yo tampoco creo que haya caído en desuso... porque todavía la oígo bastante... pero de ahí a utilizarla a diario.... no sé... yo creo que es más usual que los españoles digamos "no te enfades", que "no te enojes"... lo veo más de telenovela hispanoamericana (claro que estamos superinfluenciados por las novelas, ejejej...) o de poesía o novela, algo más literario...

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Alundra said:
			
		

> Bueno, yo tampoco creo que haya caído en desuso... porque todavía la oígo bastante... pero de ahí a utilizarla a diario.... no sé... yo creo que es más usual que los españoles digamos "no te enfades", que "no te enojes"... lo veo más de telenovela hispanoamericana (claro que estamos superinfluenciados por las novelas, ejejej...) o de poesía o novela, algo más literario...
> 
> Alundra.


 
Hola,

Opino lo mismo, yo nunca uso "enojar", siempre "enfadar".

Mei


----------



## sarm

Has pensado en el verbo "cabrear" 

"no le cabrees"
"no hagas que se cabree"

Es solo otra opción.


----------



## Laia

Creo que la palabra "enojar" nunca ha salido de mi boca... ni de la de la gente que conozco...
Usamos "enfadar" o "cabrearse".

"Enojar" se suele utilizar para cachondearse de los culebrones...


----------



## diegodbs

Yo nunca uso "enojar" y creo que nunca lo he oído usar a familiares ni amigos. Claro que se entiende. Creo que sí es algo que caracteriza al español de América, he tenido mucho contacto con ecuatorianos, colombianos y nunca les he oído decir "enfadar", siempre "enojar", pero nunca he oído en conversaciones entre españoles "me enojé", "estaba enojado", "se enojaron", etc.


----------



## grumpus

Hola a todos
efectivamente
enojar es A.L.  -- aunque se usaba antes en Espana con frecuencia ( en el Quixote, por ejemplo)

enfadar tambien se dice en A.L.

En algunas partes de Mexico, enfadar = aburrir
Estas enfadado  =  Estas aburrido

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Yuribear

BTraveller said:
			
		

> Exacto, es un verbo que ha caído en desuso en España. Como muchos otros que se utilizan cotidianamente en Centro y Sudamérica.



Pero también en Norteamérica... pues como bien dice Grumpus, en México se utiliza más el verbo enojar.. que enfadar. Aunque enfadar, al menos en México, significa tanto enojar, como aburrir.


----------



## SpiceMan

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Decidme cual de estas frases os suenan bien y cuales no, a ver si coincido con vosotros:
> 
> No le enojes
> No le enfades
> No le hagas enojar
> No le hagas enfadar


Sin tener en cuenta el leísmo que ya me suena mal desde el vamos, enfadar se usa poco y nada acá. El 99% de las veces se dice enojar.


----------



## Yuribear

ja ja ja... mi querido hombre especia... (conste que ya te quité lo araña)... que quiere decir "leísmo"????? es una palabra nueva para mi.


----------



## sarm

Pues como yo no lo tenía muy claro tampoco (es que soy de ciencias y a mí la gramática se me da de pena) lo he buscado en la Wikipedia (también manda huevos que no te digan nada en la página de la R.A.E.) y esto es lo que dice:



> _"El *leísmo* es el uso de "le" y "les" como complemento directo en vez "lo" y "los"; por ejemplo, "Pedro __le mató (a Juan)" en vez de "Pedro __lo_ mató (a Juan)". Este es un leísmo que la Real Academia de la Lengua española tolera si se trata de una persona y si se da en singular; no lo tolera si se trata de una cosa, sea en singular o en plural, o en plural, simplemente, ya sea cosa o persona. Por ejemplo: _Este juguete no te le doy por __lo doy en el primer caso de los descritos, o __Pedro les mató en vez de __los mató. Estos dos últimos casos son reprobados por la Real Academia y se consideran signo de que se está usando un registro vulgar en el castellano de Castilla; se trata, sin embargo, de una innovación de esta lengua respecto al latín que no halla correlato en otras lenguas romances o variantes del español y refleja la tendencia interna de la lengua a la eliminación total de los casos latinos en la tendencia a suprimir la diferencia de funciones entre el complemento directo y complemento indirecto por medio del género. Esto se traduce en el uso de "le" y "les" en función de complemento (objeto) directo; cuando el referente es masculino en vez del "lo" y "los" utilizados en otras lenguas/variantes. __Cuando un leísta dice: (hablando de un libro) __Le he buscado, un hablante no leísta lo encuentra agramatical. Por el contrario, cuando un hablante no leísta dice __Lo he visto refiriéndose, por ejemplo, a un libro es el hablante leísta el que lo encontraría agramatical, preguntando a continuación "¿Qué es lo que has visto?", puesto que entre los leístas el pronombre "lo" en este caso nunca podría referirse a algo tan individualizable como un libro_
> _El "le" usado como complemento directo está aceptado por la Real Academia en caso de referirse a personas de género masculino, pero nunca femenino, lo que no se corresponde con ninguno de los usos que encontramos en las variantes del español."_



Espero que se hayan despejado tus dudas


----------



## Yuribear

Hola Sarm... pues ya somos dos.... gracias por la aclaración.. aunque me enfadó (en el sentido mexicano) un poco el leer tal rollo!!!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Decidme cual de estas frases os suenan bien y cuales no, a ver si coincido con vosotros:
> 
> No le enojes
> No le enfades
> No le hagas enojar
> No le hagas enfadar


 
Ninguna me suena bien, especialmente por el leísmo . Pero, cambiando todo a "lo" y voseando... "Enfadar" no se usa acá, y yo diría que las versiones con "hacer" y sin "hacer" se usan más o menos con la misma frecuencia.


----------



## Viriato

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> Ninguna me suena bien, especialmente por el leísmo . Pero, cambiando todo a "lo" y voseando... "Enfadar" no se usa acá, y yo diría que las versiones con "hacer" y sin "hacer" se usan más o menos con la misma frecuencia.


No es leísmo Jorge. Se trata del complemento indirecto de la frase y sustituye a él o a ella.
Dicho esto decir que en España no he oído utilizar "enojar" de forma habitual, tan sólo esporádicamente.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

grumpus said:
			
		

> En algunas partes de Mexico, enfadar = aburrir
> Estas enfadado = Estas aburrido
> saludos,
> Grumpus


Yo cuando me aburro a veces me enfado 
Pero no uso enfadar como aburrir 
Definitivamente, cuando estoy enojado estoy enfadado o "encabritado" (es que coloquialmente es encabronado)
Saludos
Tigger enfadoso


----------



## Hidrocálida

Jellby said:
			
		

> No, "enojar" es una marca bastante clara de americanismo, como otras:
> 
> enojar = enfadar
> (En Aguascalientes ubicada en el centro de Mexico usamos ambas)
> atorar = atascar(usamos ambas)
> jalar = tirar (ambas tambien aunque se escucha un poco mas jalar)
> 
> No quiere decir que sea una palabra incorrecta, simplemente que en España no suele usarse.


 ¡de acuerdo contigo!

Nota aparte: Las notas de Tigger siempre me arrancan una sonrisa  ¿Me estarà invadiendo la tiggermanìa?

Saludos


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Viriato said:
			
		

> No es leísmo Jorge. Se trata del complemento indirecto de la frase y sustituye a él o a ella.
> Dicho esto decir que en España no he oído utilizar "enojar" de forma habitual, tan sólo esporádicamente.


 
"Enfadar" y "enojar" son transitivos (por lo menos eso dice el diccionario en línea de la RAE), así que "él" o "ella" serían complementos directos, no indirectos. "Yo lo enojo", "yo la enfadé", etc.


----------



## Viriato

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> "Enfadar" y "enojar" son transitivos (por lo menos eso dice el diccionario en línea de la RAE), así que "él" o "ella" serían complementos directos, no indirectos. "Yo lo enojo", "yo la enfadé", etc.


Hola Jorge. Un verbo transitivo también puede llevar CI. Dale un vistazo a esta página.
http://html.rincondelvago.com/complemento-indirecto.html


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Viriato said:
			
		

> Hola Jorge. Un verbo transitivo también puede llevar CI. Dale un vistazo a esta página.
> http://html.rincondelvago.com/complemento-indirecto.html


 
Claro que puede, pero el punto de los verbos transitivos es que exigen complemento directo. "Enfadar" y "enojar" te exigen un complemento directo, y ése es "a él", "a ella", "a nosotros", etc. Que puedan llevar además complemento indirecto no importa, porque acá sólo estás dando esa información. 

Si dijeras, digamos, "le enfadaron el ánimo" (suena raro, pero no se puede hacer mucho con "enfadar"), ahí sí que "a él" sería complemento indirecto, pero eso es porque ya tenés un complemento directo, que es "el ánimo".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Alundra said:
			
		

> A mí me suenan bien todas, pero suelo utilizar "no le enfades" o "no le hagas que se enfade"....
> 
> Espero que te ayude.
> Alundra.



Pues a mi me suena mal la primera y la segunda bien.

Lo que no me deja dormir, es que según mi cerebro, cuando "enfadar" se quiere utilizar en forma transitiva, hay que transformarlo en "enojar". "Enojar a alguien" me suena bien y "enfadar a alguien" me suena raro...

Lo que no me esperaba es que a algunos os sonara tan raro "enojar", no sabía que fuera una palabra sudamericana  a mi no me sonaba nada rara.


----------



## Alundra

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Pues a mi me suena mal la primera y la segunda bien.
> 
> Lo que no me deja dormir, es que según mi cerebro, cuando "enfadar" se quiere utilizar en forma transitiva, hay que transformarlo en "enojar". "Enojar a alguien" me suena bien
> 
> A los españoles nos suena bien "enfadar a alguien"
> 
> y "enfadar a alguien" me suena raro...
> 
> Igual de raro que nos suena a los españoles "enojar a alguien"
> 
> Lo que no me esperaba es que a algunos os sonara tan raro "enojar"
> 
> Nos suena tan raro, como a los sudamericanos "enfadar"...
> 
> , no sabía que fuera una palabra sudamericana  a mi no me sonaba nada rara.
> Bueno, yo no creo que sea una palabra sudamericana... aquí tuvo su momento y se utilizó mucho, pero creo que ahora se utiliza muy poco y en su lugar utilizamos "enfadar"....


 
Henrik... yo creo que simplemente es como tantas otras palabras que se utilizan en España o Sudamérica... y dentro de cada país en una región u otra... cuestión de ubicación  
Creo que aquí lo importante y lo bonito es saber adónde corresponde cada cual y poder utilizarlas con propiedad.

Alundra.


----------



## chicaychico

enojar y enfadar significan lo mismo,siendo que enojar usa   màs en centro amèrica  y amèrica del sul, enfadar son  poco usados,ya en  españa usa enfadar


----------



## Gris

De acuerdo con Jorge-val-ribera en cuanto al leísmo.
Yo utilizo: "No lo hagas enojar/enfadar", el "No lo enojes/enfades" me suena peor.
http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=14584


----------



## Argótide

Interestante este viejo hilo sobre "enfadar vs enojar".  Justo estaba hablando con un amigo español sobre el hecho de que, por lo menos en mi zona de México, "enfadar" se usa exclusivamente con significado de "hastiar, aburrir".  Yo puedo estar enfadada con alguien pero no necesariamente enojada con él/ella.  Simplemente me provoca tedio y un vago fastidio.


----------



## pejeman

Yuribear said:


> Pero también en Norteamérica... pues como bien dice Grumpus, en México se utiliza más el verbo enojar.. que enfadar. Aunque enfadar, al menos en México, significa tanto enojar, como aburrir.


 
Yo creo que el uso de enfadar con el significado de aburrir, no es propio de todo México, sino solo de la región noroeste. Este hilo ya se está haciendo enfadoso o ya me enfadó, diría un sonorense, sin necesariamente estar enojado.

Y a los que nunca se enojan ni se han enojado, pues los felicito: tienen muy buen humor.


----------



## Servando

pejeman said:


> Yo creo que el uso de enfadar con el significado de aburrir, no es propio de todo México, sino solo de la región noroeste. Este hilo ya se está haciendo enfadoso o ya me enfadó, diría un sonorense, sin necesariamente estar enojado.
> 
> Y a los que nunca se enojan ni se han enojado, pues los felicito: tienen muy buen humor.



También se emplea enfado como sinónimo de aburrimiento en la zona centro (Michoacán, Jalisco, Colima, Guanajuato) y en el noreste (Tamaulipas).


----------



## Samurai Guarani

A mi me parecen correctas todas las formas, y por supuesto que tampoco me parecen raras desde el momento en que en mi país predomina el leísmo.

Ahora bien, "enfadar" no se utiliza en Paraguay, sólo "enojar". Si escuchás a alguien decir "no te enfades" o "¿estás enfadado?", etc., de seguro no es de acá.

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

No sé si esto amerite abrir otro hilo o si puede quedarse aquí, pero la pregunta va dirigida en especial a los amigos españoles: ¿es cierto que en España el término "enfadoso" es prácticamente inexistente?  Porque sí aparece en el DRAE.  Yo lo he usado en Madrid y la gente me ha mirado como bicho raro cada vez (yo lo uso como sinónimo de "fastidioso").


----------

